# NEW! Rammstein - Mein Land



## VashTS (Dec 9, 2011)

[yt]p7H7heGDqoY[/yt]

I like it but it is a little weird (heh weird for Rammstein?) Realyy sounds like they are beginning to fizzle a bit. I wouldn't be shocked if they dont do anything for a long time, they are getting old. I figure when a best of comes out its a downhill battle from there.

I love Rammstein, been listening for 14 years now, I hope they make music until they are in their 70s! I'm not happy about the best of, I wish it was new stuff! It excites me though as I know they most likely did not just make 1-2 new songs, they probably recorded more. Unless this was done in the LIFAD session.


----------



## xist (Dec 9, 2011)

I heard this a few weeks ago on the radio...it's awful. Judging from the quality i expect it was an album out-take or a B-side that didn't make the grade, and it was easier sticking it on to a compilation as it had already been recorded, than actually writing something totally new.


----------



## JonnyPoots (Dec 9, 2011)

wow, Rammstein Beach Party?!? From the annals of "things i thought I'd never see"

plus Boobs at 4:01 - 4:05 - and 4:11


----------



## manuel1984 (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't get it why its so known in the usa, but no one cares about them in Germany...


----------



## xist (Dec 9, 2011)

manuel1984 said:


> I don't get it why its so known in the usa, but no one cares about them in Germany...



Mein Land made No.5 in the German Singles Chart and Rammstein have had nine Top 10 singles in Germany with one Number 1. "No one cares about them in Germany" seems to be a tad exaggerated...


----------



## manuel1984 (Dec 9, 2011)

xist said:


> manuel1984 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it why its so known in the usa, but no one cares about them in Germany...
> ...



well, check yourself the charts in Germany, I don't know anyone which likes this kind of music. Its metal...and metal, not like metallica, but, extreme shouting metal...I mean, ask people in Germany, I suppose maybe 3% heard of them, and maybe 0,1 listened to a song. 
I suppose you will find many more people knowing metallica, than rammstein...

as far as I know, they also count in Germany when a record sells from a German label outside of germany, which might explain the chart position...but Im not sure.


----------



## xist (Dec 9, 2011)

Do you know people who liked Atari Teenage Riot, Alec Empire or David Hasslehoff's music?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 9, 2011)

manuel1984 said:


> xist said:
> 
> 
> > manuel1984 said:
> ...




are you mad? there's hardly anyone who hasnt at least heard of rammstein oo


----------



## Xuphor (Dec 10, 2011)

Video is among the worst POS's I've ever seen. The song itself isn't all that bad imo, you just have to open a new tab and browse something else while listening to it. Seriously, that video is probably the worst music video I've ever seen. The song itself though, without watching the video, it sounds like generically good Rammstein.


----------



## jefffisher (Dec 10, 2011)

wow that's the first time i've ever seen boobs on youtube and the video didn't even make me log in for that age verification shit.


----------



## yuyuyup (Dec 10, 2011)

The song is decent but nudity is awful


----------



## manuel1984 (Dec 10, 2011)

Clydefrosch said:


> manuel1984 said:
> 
> 
> > xist said:
> ...



Was redest du für nen Unsinn...mach mal ne Umfrage! Kein Schwein hört Rammstein in Deutschland, ehrliche... Also entweder bist du extrem jung und laberst nur oder bist nen hardcore metal typ... Ich gehe davon aus,das die Bösen Onkelz sogar bekannter hier sind.

I told him that he is wrong, he should make a survey and we will see how many people in germany hearta ctually of rammstein and ever listen to a song.


----------



## Youkai (Dec 10, 2011)

most people i know that listn to rammstein are old women in their 40th XD

but man this song sucks so bad ... doesn't make any sense ... go from east to south, from south to west, from west to norht .... wow great ... and than allways this very racistical sounding "This is MY land" all the time.


and well to the discussion about the charts and such ... most sonts in the charts are either their cuz the women buy it or cuz people think they need to like it to be cool XD
i for one know only one guy who listns to the charts and that is one of those idiots who need to do so to be "cool"


----------



## xist (Dec 21, 2011)

Till Lindemann quit the band....they've replaced him with the former KMFDM guy En Esch.


----------

